# PRS Roll Call



## Jeff Flowerday

*What's everyone got?*

Don't forget to check out the social group: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?groupid=12

*My Archtop: (The last year they were made)*

Brazilian Fretboard
Mahogany Sides
Sitka Spruce Top
Maple Back
Brazilian Laminate Head Stock
Pau Birds


----------



## -TJ-

Those are stunning guitarsDrool 

*sits back and waits for a road call he can participate in lol*:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tarbender

Here's mine. Nothing fancy... just a Custom 24...


----------



## SCREEM

Tarbender said:


> Here's mine. Nothing fancy... just a Custom 24...


 nothing fancy my arse :tongue: love the colour.

Here's mine










call me partial, but I think PRSi are as close to perfection a fiddle can get


----------



## elindso

You're partial.

They can be really nice though.


----------



## SCREEM

elindso said:


> You're partial.
> 
> They can be really nice though.


what I meant by perfection is the build quality, it's absolutly flawless. The sound and desing are subjective.


----------



## elindso

They sure are pretty.

Nice handiwork also.

PRS quality control is second to none.


----------



## Metalmortal

Tarbender said:


> Here's mine. Nothing fancy... just a Custom 24...


Nothing fancy at all eh?? What guage are those strings, they seem awfully thick.


----------



## Tarbender

They're not really. They're GHS 10 1/2's....


----------



## mario

These are both fantastic guitars. The tone, sustain and playability are incredible! 2002 Santana III







[/IMG]


----------



## mario

2003 Custom 22. One of the greatest guitars I have ever played! This one is a keeper.


----------



## SCREEM

wow...nice one Mario None


----------



## PaulS

Some real pretty guitars you all got there...... None


----------



## mario

PaulS said:


> Some real pretty guitars you all got there...... None


Yes, they are pretty but I play'em!evilGuitar:


----------



## bwhiting

can anyone comment on the quality of the PRS SE guitars? they seem very attractively priced if they play/sound remotely close ot the real thing...


----------



## Rex Lannegan

It's a CE...the only thing I don't like is the pick-ups aren't covered...anybody got some covers?


----------



## satim

Both guitars are employee made guitars. The Cherry hollowbody ll has a figured mahogany neck with brazilian board green heart abalone birds and eagle on hdsk with 14 carat gold surrounds. The charcoal black burst is all maple except the fingerboard which is ebony, the birds on this guitar are made from the semi precious stone black onyx which features stearling silver surrounds on the birds and PRS logo on hdsk as well.


----------



## satim

bwhiting said:


> can anyone comment on the quality of the PRS SE guitars? they seem very attractively priced if they play/sound remotely close ot the real thing...



Excellent quality, price looks. The best deals are the ones with the veneer maple tops. I have owned Private Stocks worth 10k and the SE prs guitars are just as good without the price tag. The 2 employee guitars that I now own are amazing and are the best I have owned. Guitars are like cars you can own a Ferrari or a Yaris they will both get you to a and b however the Ferrari is a nice status symbolevilGuitar:


----------



## SCREEM

wow, nice guitfiddles TimevilGuitar: you gonna play these


----------



## satim

SCREEM said:


> wow, nice guitfiddles TimevilGuitar: you gonna play these


 These guitars are part of the reason I sold you the cu22 . When I only had the one HBll I really didn't touch the other 2 PRS I owned and they were 2 very nice guitars just sitting there not doing anything (I also need the cash at the time due to a broken hand) anyway I have been more than happy with the HBll I love it. I originally picked up the new one with plans to sell one of the 2 after A/B them. The guitars turned out to be equal and I could not part with either so that is the reason for the sale of the other guitars I have been unloading. Screem go check out one of these with a piezo and acoustic amp they are truly amazing.


----------



## SCREEM

I have never seen them in the stores here seen a 513 at steve's tho


----------



## satim

SCREEM said:


> I have never seen them in the stores here seen a 513 at steve's tho


Ya you will not find them in stores just gotta know someone who works there at the factory:rockon:


----------



## SCREEM

ha an enploye never, what i meant is, I never see the hollowbodies period.


----------



## SCREEM

very nice, I need to get a trem equiped prs sometime, so far prs has been the benchmark for great guitars for me.


----------



## Metal#J#

*Custom 24 Custom*

I've been using PRS' for 3-4 years now. I can honestly say for me there isn't a better guitar out there. I own 2 SE's as well as my 24 Custom and I enjoy them equally as much. I've since put Ebony tuners on the Custom.
Here's a couple pics....


----------



## mario

Metal#J# said:


> I've been using PRS' for 3-4 years now. I can honestly say for me there isn't a better guitar out there. I own 2 SE's as well as my 24 Custom and I enjoy them equally as much. I've since put Ebony tuners on the Custom.
> Here's a couple pics....


 As Paris Hilton would say, that's hot! Very nice looking guitar. Are the pickup rings and truss rod cover stock?


----------



## Metal#J#

mario said:


> As Paris Hilton would say, that's hot! Very nice looking guitar. Are the pickup rings and truss rod cover stock?


 Thanks!
All the covers, rings and knobs were added on later. Believe it or not, the ebony elec/trem covers were cheaper than PRS plastic repalcements. So I actually made money selling the old covers on ebay and buying these. Between the Maple rings, the TRC and the Knobs, I paid around $150. Worth every penny IMO.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Thats a beauty man. Very nice. :rockon:


----------



## Pauls2

Thanks.

The Lollars keep the clarity and openness but add a whole lot of richness and sweetness. There is nothing sharp or sterile about them...very smooth. They really tighten up the bass too without loosing any of it.

I can't imagine anyone trying the Imperials and not noticing a huge difference over stock.

I don't think they darken - just get richer and smoother.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

mario said:


> WOW, beautiful Santana! I have a Santana III and I was thinking about doing a pickup swap. The pickups sound great, but just a tad bright as yours. Do the Lollars' darken it up a bit? Anyway's, congrats on a beautiful guitar.


Or try some WCRs. Darkbursts would sound killer in it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Screem... I'm very happy with the PRS trem... it's the easiest floating trem to date for tuning up a new set of strings.
Awsome trem on an awsome guitar.

Khingpynn


----------



## btdvox

Heres my Custom 22 Artist 20th anni- in Vintage Natural. w/ braz board.



































I also just got a HBI for Xmas which ill post up soon when ig et pics- Im in love with it- Has a piezo option.


----------



## jkornel

Nice looking guitars ! Here is my '97 CE24 Quilt top. My # 1 !!!!


















Jeremy


----------



## god9




----------



## Guest

My '95 PRS Standard 24 w/Duncan JB in the bridge. No guitar-on-stand shots sorry. It's never left sitting unplayed long enough to take one.


----------



## Coustfan'01

Here's my '91 ce-24 . Unfortunately , I'm not the one playing it...My girlfriend says her Dean Z is too cumbersome to play in the appartment( which is really small for her defense)


----------



## KTownPete

Here is my '95 Custom 22 - wide fat neck, birds, 10 top, Dragon pickups, adjustable stoptail bridge. Pretty versatile and plays "like buttah" - it is a keeper.


----------



## GuitaristZ

Do you guys think a PRS guitar is worth the big bucks? I mean, I wouldnt want to pay the 2000-3000$ for a PRS if you can buy a guitar with the same quality for a better price. Are you paying mostly for the name on a prs?


----------



## Guest

GuitaristZ said:


> Do you guys think a PRS guitar is worth the big bucks? I mean, I wouldnt want to pay the 2000-3000$ for a PRS if you can buy a guitar with the same quality for a better price. Are you paying mostly for the name on a prs?


You're asking this in a thread where people are showing off their PRS guitars? Do you seriously expect an objective opinion?


----------



## Coustfan'01

GuitaristZ said:


> Do you guys think a PRS guitar is worth the big bucks? I mean, I wouldnt want to pay the 2000-3000$ for a PRS if you can buy a guitar with the same quality for a better price. Are you paying mostly for the name on a prs?


I think as soon as you're out of low-end guitars , you can have 95% as good for a lot let bucks . To me , a 1000$ guitar is almost as good as a 2000-3000$ guitar , but if you have the cash , a high end instrument is satisfying .


----------



## Guest

Coustfan'01 said:


> I think as soon as you're out of low-end guitars , you can have 95% as good for a lot let bucks . To me , a 1000$ guitar is almost as good as a 2000-3000$ guitar , but if you have the cash , a high end instrument is satisfying .


I don't think you can put a quality assessment on an instrument based solely on it's sticker price. I've played some $3000 Les Pauls that just would not intonate evenly across the neck. I've played some spanking $500 MIM Strats that had all the mojo and more of their American made counterparts. Guitars are by in large hand-made instruments (at the very least hand assembled) and that means room for error.

I think PRS has very good quality control, especially compared to the "Big Two" American manufacturers. From PRS to PRS (within the same model line and for the same feature set) there's not a lot of variation in feel and tone. Some people call that bland. Some people appreciate not having to hunt through stacks of the same make and model of guitar to find the one that was made well.


----------



## Tarbender

This is a PRS SE that I recently picked up. Compared to my PRS Custom24 it really holds its' own. The fit and finish are immaculate - I even like the finish on the SE better than the Custom 24. Its much thiner and doesn't look like the bullet proof poly finish that the US made guitars have. The neck is faster and the body a little lighter. At the end of the day, I'd be hard pressed to spend the extra dough that a U.S. made PRS goes for these days:


----------



## btdvox

yah PRS SE are def the best "value guitars" ive tried


----------



## Guest

The top on that is amazing. Verra nice.


----------



## faracaster

Here's two of mine...
Both are 85's. Both are vintage yellow.
the one on the left is #5 0329 the one on the right is #5 0037







































cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster

Here's my two Goldies.
Both are Custom 24's. 
The one on the left is a 93' with a special order (for me) stoptail with Dragon pickups. The one on the right is a 91'. I replaced the pickups in that one with Harry Haussel vintage pickups. The best pickups (IMHO) for PRS custom 24's. These two sound very different from each other.
I play both of these ALL the time. I've logged many, many hours of both these.




























Cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sweet, Pete.... very sweet. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## bagpipe

Continuing with the Goldtop theme from Faracaster, heres my 1997 CE22. It has changed a little since the picture - the pickups have been replaced with JS Moore pickups (I bought it used, the pickups were actually Seymour Duncans) and I replaced the 5 way switching with a 3 way, and have recently installed a push-pull pot to split the coils. Love, love, love the wide/fat neck on this guitar - have never played a more comfortable neck.


----------



## fretboard

Faracaster - you're my new hero.

Your 85's left me stunned, and, I'm man enough to be honest here, a little weepy.

Wow, and I mean that to the fullest extent of the word.



(stunned silence...)





(More stunned silence...)

As a side note, I've got one - see the GOTM thread.


----------



## Kenmac

Nice guitars guys. I really have to take some photos of my PRS soon. Maybe this weekend I'll add them to this thread.


----------



## mario

Absolutely stunning Pete! I also love that Magnatone amp behind them. You are my gear hero!:bow:


faracaster said:


> Here's two of mine...
> Both are 85's. Both are vintage yellow.
> the one on the left is #5 0329 the one on the right is #5 0037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> cheers
> Pete


----------



## Kenmac

*My real and fake PRSes*

Okay here we go, I finally took some pictures of not only my actual PRS-CE3 Bolt-on but also my Dillion PRS clone which I bought back in 2001 for $632.50. Just a little side story about the Dillion guitar. In 2001 they were pretty new on the scene and Dillion replicated the PRS headstock exactly and this didn't make Mr. Smith very happy at all. He was intending to sue John Dillion for blatently copying it but I guess they worked out some kind of a deal. You'll notice if you see a Dillion PRS clone these days that the headstock is altered for legal reasons so I guess I've got myself a bit of a collectors item now. As for my PRS, I bought it back in 1994 for $1300.00 and let me just say that out of all the guitars I own, it's hands down my absolute favourite. It's got it all, the looks, the tone, the feel and I can play things on this guitar that I can't play on any other guitar I own. It just feels so natural to me. I have a G&L Comanche that has a smoother feeling neck but the PRS beats it in terms of playability. You'll notice that I have a Roland GK-2A pickup on the PRS. Don't worry, it's held on with double sided tape. There's no way I'd every screw a GK-2A pickup onto a PRS. I use the GK-2A with my Roland GR-33 guitar synth. BTW even though the Dillion looks nicer cosmetically it's obviously a photo flame finish. Anyway, enough talking, here are the pictures of the PRS and the Dillion.

































You can see more photos here:
http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/PRS/

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Dillion/


----------



## danbo

PRS SE Custom semi-hollow..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v316/drreid99/IMG_0166.jpg

:rockon2:


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

Kenmac said:


> Just a little side story about the Dillion guitar. In 2001 they were pretty new on the scene and Dillion replicated the PRS headstock exactly and this didn't make Mr. Smith very happy at all. He was intending to sue John Dillion for blatently copying it but I guess they worked out some kind of a deal.


Just to correct you a bit it was our supplier here in Canada, the originator of Dillion guitars that produced those models and got "the word" from PRS to stop using the headstock design and bird inlays.


----------



## sw686blue

Here's mine...got her 2 days ago!


----------



## faracaster

sw686blue said:


> Here's mine...got her 2 days ago!



WOW !!!! imagine that, both of us getting PRS SCT's with natural burst finishes on the same day. 
Does your's have a satin finish? Looks like it in the pix.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## sw686blue

faracaster said:


> WOW !!!! imagine that, both of us getting PRS SCT's with natural burst finishes on the same day.
> Does your's have a satin finish? Looks like it in the pix.
> Cheers
> Pete


It is a satin finish. The top feels so good but I'm not entirely crazy about the feel of the mahogany. Since mahogany has much more open pores compared to maple, it feels quite different. Amazing guitar though!

Btw, I love yours. Congrats on a real beauty.

The Vintage Natural finish is spectacular in person.

Nick


----------



## Kenmac

So it really was true then. Sometimes these things snowball into hearsay and "urban myths". I didn't realize it was the Canadian supplier. Thanks for the info.



JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Just to correct you a bit it was our supplier here in Canada, the originator of Dillion guitars that produced those models and got "the word" from PRS to stop using the headstock design and bird inlays.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

All I can say is.... wow :bow:


----------



## Robert1950

If someone has one to0 many, they can always give it to me!

(see my sig) > edit - changed my sig. Used to say '_I do not have enough guitars - donations welcome_


----------



## Cross

Danbo - great flame on your Semi-hollow SE and the figuring of the fretboard is killer!


----------



## leelee

Tarbender said:


> Here's mine. Nothing fancy... just a Custom 24...



What's the name of the finish? Is it raspberry? Looks pretty! lofu


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Bump this one!


----------



## axestronomer

2003 Single cut. 1 piece 10 top.


----------



## cdub66

Man, I wish I hadn't clicked on this thread.

Nice guitars everyone.


----------



## Chorduroy

Here are mine:


----------



## Archer

Here are mine:

1993 Brazillian w/ 10 top. Bare Knuckle Rebel Yell pickups









2006 McTrem, Suhr DSH/SSV pickups









1998 Custom 24, WCR Godwood pickups









2003 Custom 22, Fralin humbuckers


----------



## PaulS

My first PRS








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

and I love it... the Mira Maple Top


----------



## Samsquantch

Archer said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> 1993 Brazillian w/ 10 top. Bare Knuckle Rebel Yell pickups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 McTrem, Suhr DSH/SSV pickups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1998 Custom 24, WCR Godwood pickups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 Custom 22, Fralin humbuckers



What are your favourite pups of the bunch?


----------



## Ophidian




----------



## satim

I changed a couple since last


----------



## g-tone

This is mine, a 96 Custom 22, Royal blue.
Not great pics, there are actually no scratches or chips on this one. Just
some weird reflections.


----------



## Samsquantch

ROLL call. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Big_Daddy

I've been lusting after a PRS for a while now. I found this beauty on TGP yesterday and it is on its way. Woohoo!


----------



## jaymeister

2001 CU24 10 top...


----------



## libtech

Mira in wild mint!


----------



## libtech

I used to have a gold top SC as well, I really miss it, I'll have to post some pics later!


----------



## libtech

beauty guitars though by the way guys!


----------



## Archer

Samsquantch said:


> What are your favourite pups of the bunch?


The Suhrs are my favs


----------



## Alex

I've had a Grissom for about a year now and quite happy with it....The Nitro is a little blotchy due to it being black but....nice neck, great sounds and the binding looks great which is hard to see in the pic.


----------



## libtech

Looks nice!


----------



## theelectic

My SC245 in Vintage Natural, birds, 10 top.


----------



## Kenmac

*PRS Owners Group*

These are all great looking guitars guys. You should also check out the sub-group I created some time ago, the PRS Owners group here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?groupid=12 Drop by, post pictures and talk about your PRSes. :smile:


----------



## faracaster

Here's a Emerald Green 86' PRS that I just sold this week. I've had this guitar for about 12 years. But now she has moved down south.


----------



## corailz

I think i missed something...So,this is mine.It's a 2007 SC245 W/Bird inlays


----------



## Guest

faracaster said:


> Here's a Emerald Green 86' PRS that I just sold this week. I've had this guitar for about 12 years. But now she has moved down south.


Great googly moogly Pete! You _sell_ stuff I'd auction internal organs to buy!


----------



## Archer

Just took a new photo of my fav PRS, it needs a polish but the top is amazing....and the guitar plays and sounds incredible. It has made more than one PRS doubter into a believer.


----------



## PaulS

Lovely... Great match for my mira


----------



## Archer

I thought the same when I saw your Mira. Tortoise is a cool color.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Corails... how do you like the SC245... I know it's great it's a PRS but what makes it _the_ PRS?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Here is my 20th anniversary CE22... I'm looking at purchasing another PRS as we speak... something fixed bridge.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Robert1950

If someone would kindly give me one, I would join this roll-call.


----------



## Archer

My L&M anniversary Custom 22











My Standard 22


----------



## Tim Plains

2009 513 - Violin Amber Sunburst
2008 SC245 57/08 - Charcoalburst #176


----------



## corailz

KHINGPYNN said:


> Corails... how do you like the SC245... I know it's great it's a PRS but what makes it _the_ PRS?


The tone,the action,the quality parts......The 245 is more a vintage "style" guitar ,like old Gibson....
For now,i'm looking to buy a 250 for the "Modern" sounding,the bridge is constructed to allows bigger strings gauge.

But they are all great,they are all PRS anyways.....:bow:
If you want a LesPaul style guitar at a great price (these days the PRS's prices dropped)and great quality,you got it with PRS!!!


----------



## Budda

Who's tried out the wide-fat neck, and how does it compare to the regular neck? I think the last PRS I played (CE22?) was a regular, and it felt pretty small to me.


----------



## Archer

All of my 22s have the wide fat. I is bigger than the regular...notably bigger. The standard soft 'v' that prs is known for is slightly more pronounced at the first through 7th frets on the wide fat.


----------



## Budda

I expect it to be bigger, of course, but I'm wondering if it feels bigger in the shoulders, or in the center, etc.

Ideally I'll just play one lol


----------



## Archer

The shoulders feel bigger as you go up the neck, the w/f also has an overall rounder feel.


----------



## Tim Plains

............


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

update with new PRS SC245 in Royal Blue got her last week... what a great guitar!


----------



## Xanadu

That blue one on the left is hands down the most beautiful guitar i've seen


----------



## Tim Plains

^ thanks mate! I'm assuming you're talking to me? lol
I'm taking some more pictures of it this weekend. 
Maybe I'll give her her own thread. :smile:
In the meantime...


----------



## Xanadu

Are Nine said:


> ^ thanks mate! I'm assuming you're talking to me? lol
> I'm taking some more pictures of it this weekend.
> Maybe I'll give her her own thread. :smile:
> In the meantime...


:smile:
I'm going to add this to the growing list of guitars I "Need"


----------



## Rideski

Here's my 2007 Johnny Hiland I recently got. I have to say this thing slays! Incredible tone and versatility.


----------



## Tim Plains

Just bringing the roll call back to the top! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tim Plains

Are Nine said:


> Just bringing the roll call back to the top!


...again!


----------



## six-string

are nine said:


> ...again!
> 
> very tasty assortment!


----------



## Steadfastly

Jeff Flowerday said:


> *What's everyone got?*
> 
> Don't forget to check out the social group: PRS Owners Group - Canadian Guitar Forum
> 
> *My Archtop: (The last year they were made)*
> 
> Brazilian Fretboard
> Mahogany Sides
> Sitka Spruce Top
> Maple Back
> Brazilian Laminate Head Stock
> Pau Birds


I don't understand why they wouldn't continue to make these. It's a beautiful guitar. They must have had a rough time marketing them or something.


----------



## zilla

not exactly the first model that comes to mind when you think PRS, but this is one of the best guitars i've ever owned.


----------



## jcon

Dang, Are Nine! Those all look fantastic. Here's my one and only PRS - for now ... It's on the left (obviously).



















Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Big_Daddy

Wow, some real beauties here. This CE-24 is my "player". It does just about everything I could want after I added the 57/08 pups. Wish I was a better photographer but you get the idea.


----------



## Swervin55

Late to the party...


----------



## Budda

Are Nine, you are killing me here! I want to find a 5-way super-toggle for both of these guitars!

Tremonti SE: Now has Planet Waves locking tuners (not pictured), 10-52 in drop C. Will be receiving J S Moore 12K AlNiCo 5 custom winds, currently has Dimarzio D-activator in bridge










Custom 24 SE, now has Schaller locking tuners (black, not pictured), 11-54 drop Bb (SLUGEATER main axe). Will be receiving J S Moore Black Widow/V-1 combo.


----------



## Stefano

Here are mine, Custom 24 Artist and McCarty Rosewood


----------



## michelj

faracaster said:


> Here's two of mine...
> Both are 85's. Both are vintage yellow.
> the one on the left is #5 0329 the one on the right is #5 0037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> Pete


Hello Pete,

I was poking around the net yesterday looking for some PRS info and ran across this PRS Roll Call. I wasn't aware that you had both 1985 Customs in your possession at one point! Great guitars!


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Zombie thread ressurection time.

I truly believe that PRS (including the SE's) are some of the most beautiful and nicest playing guitars on the planet, I love all mine. So here they are.

Part 1

My current SE collection

2004 SE Singlecut Soapbar


2010 SE Nick Catanese (Custom werewolf artwork)


2010 SE Tremonti


2011 SE Bernie Marsden


2013 SE Santana (Dragon II Pickups & 5way Rotary Switch Installed)


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Part 2

2014 SE Marty Friedman


2014 SE Tremonti Custom (Thomann custom order, Limited to only 60 in blue)


2016 S2 Vela


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Part 3

The Core Models.

2001 Standard 22 (looks black is actually Translucent Purple)


Showing colour under very bright sunlight


2001 McCarty

https://flic.kr/p/ZdTC2u
2006 CE24 Mahogany

https://flic.kr/p/ZdTC2u
2015 McCarty


----------



## Guest

The colour on the Vela really makes that guitar stand out.
I like!


----------



## NB_Terry

I got this US made Mira for a steal about 2 years ago and it's since become my main stage guitar.

It's 6.5 pounds, it has great humbucking and split coil sounds.

It's my first 24 fret guitar. I love it.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

My Latest beauty. I just got this today and I think it may even rival my Bernie Marsden as the top SE I've got, flawless workmanship, beautiful colour and fantastic pickups.

SE Chris Robertson


here she is on the sofa with some other famous names


Back Row = Tremonti Natural

Middle Row Left to Right =
Bernie Marsden
Chris Robertson
Tremonti Custom Ltd Ed
Nick Catanese (custom werewolf artwork)

Front row left to right ==
Modified Santana
Marty Friedman


----------



## Budda

Those chris robertsons seem very nice. They caught my attention.


----------



## fretboard

Currently have a '12 Studio one-off;










Had these along the way - '94 CE with birds (vintage yellow) and an '02 Brazilian Limited Edition (black cherry). 










Also using a PRS amp these days (2-channel H)


----------



## Robert1950

PRS is one guitar I have never owned - Of course, with my resources, I am talking about PRS SE.


----------



## Vally

View attachment 222892














View attachment 222898
Here is a few of mine


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Robert1950 said:


> PRS is one guitar I have never owned - Of course, with my resources, I am talking about PRS SE.


Nothing wrong with the SE range, I would put any of my 8 SE's up against anybody's non custom shop guitar of the same age from the big two USA makers. My current collection is 122 guitars strong including USA models from the big two amongst others and yet it's my SE's that I turn to more & more for gigging and recording.

My full collection found here = 
Current Guitar Collection


----------



## sulphur

I've had a few over the years, this is all that's here now, an '02 CE22 W/F neck and factory three way and push/pull.


----------



## Guest

Fullmoon1971 said:


> My full collection found here =


Quite a bit with plenty of unique lookers.
This Ibby caught my eye.


----------



## Robert1950

Fullmoon1971 said:


> ... My current collection is 122 guitars strong .....


----------



## Roryfan

For a self-proclaimed non-fan of PRS, I’ve owned a total of 6 & currently have 3 in the rack:

USA McCarty
MIK Soapbar SE that I got for a song & leave in an open tuning
Tremonti SE upgraded with Grovers, 4-wire Duncans (A2HP & what I think is a 59) and CTS push/pull pots

The Tremonti is actually my fave of the bunch. The McCarty is a great guitar, but I prefer the versatility of separate volume & tone controls. Despite being an all mahogany guitar, the Tremonti also has a bit more clarity, must be the Duncans vs. the mid-heavy PRS pickups.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Roryfan said:


> For a self-proclaimed non-fan of PRS, I’ve owned a total of 6 & currently have 3 in the rack:
> 
> USA McCarty
> MIK Soapbar SE that I got for a song & leave in an open tuning
> Tremonti SE upgraded with Grovers, 4-wire Duncans (A2HP & what I think is a 59) and CTS push/pull pots
> 
> The Tremonti is actually my fave of the bunch. The McCarty is a great guitar, but I prefer the versatility of separate volume & tone controls. Despite being an all mahogany guitar, the Tremonti also has a bit more clarity, must be the Duncans vs. the mid-heavy PRS pickups.


You dont say which of the Tremonti's you have? If its a thin body like your soapbar then yes its all mahogany if its a thicker body korean model then even the solid colour have a maple cap. theres also the thick bodied SE standard Tremonti made in Indonesia which are all mahogany.

The natural Tremonti in my above post is a thin body and fantastic to play, the blue Tremonti is part of a special run made for Thomann Music in germany to celebrate their 60th anniversary = The tremonti was limited to 60 in blue & 60 in red, it also featured a few spec changes.


Specs in bold exclusive to Thomann run

Thick Mahogany Body
AAA Flamed Veneered Maple Cap
*AAA Flamed Veneered Headstock
PRS Core nut *
Wide Thin Profile Maple Set Neck
*Ebony Fretboard with Pearloid Birds in Flight*
22 Medium Frets
25” Scale Length
10” Neck Radius
*EMG 81 Bridge Humbucker 
EMG 85 Chrome Neck Humbucker 
PRS Core Pickup Surrounds*
PRS Designed Ttuners
Nickel PRS Tremolo Bridge
2 Volume, 2 Tone
*Switchcraft 3 Way Switch
Clear Control Knobs
Switchcraft jack*
Whale Blue


----------



## Roryfan

Fullmoon1971 said:


> You dont say which of the Tremonti's you have? If its a thin body like your soapbar then yes its all mahogany if its a thicker body korean model then even the solid colour have a maple cap. theres also the thick bodied SE standard Tremonti made in Indonesia which are all mahogany.
> 
> The natural Tremonti in my above post is a thin body and fantastic to play, the blue Tremonti is part of a special run made for Thomann Music in germany to celebrate their 60th anniversary = The tremonti was limited to 60 in blue & 60 in red, it also featured a few spec changes.
> 
> 
> Specs in bold exclusive to Thomann run
> 
> Thick Mahogany Body
> AAA Flamed Veneered Maple Cap
> *AAA Flamed Veneered Headstock
> PRS Core nut *
> Wide Thin Profile Maple Set Neck
> *Ebony Fretboard with Pearloid Birds in Flight*
> 22 Medium Frets
> 25” Scale Length
> 10” Neck Radius
> *EMG 81 Bridge Humbucker
> EMG 85 Chrome Neck Humbucker
> PRS Core Pickup Surrounds*
> PRS Designed Ttuners
> Nickel PRS Tremolo Bridge
> 2 Volume, 2 Tone
> *Switchcraft 3 Way Switch
> Clear Control Knobs
> Switchcraft jack*
> Whale Blue


Both guitars are Korean, have the same body thickness & chunky necks. The Tremonti is silver with a serial # that starts with D. The Soapbar is red with a serial # that starts with I. Any light you can shed on the specs would be appreciated.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Roryfan said:


> Both guitars are Korean, have the same body thickness & chunky necks. The Tremonti is silver with a serial # that starts with D. The Soapbar is red with a serial # that starts with I. Any light you can shed on the specs would be appreciated.


Your Tremonti is a first year of production 2003 model =
Mahogany Body
Resin Nut
Wide Fat Profile Mahogany Set Neck
Bound Rosewood Fretboard with Plastic Dots
22 Medium Frets
25” Scale Length
10” Neck Radius
PRS Designed Bridge Humbucker (first year made by G&B in korea)
PRS Designed Neck Humbucker (first year made by G&B in korea)
PRS Designed Machineheads
PRS Wraparound Bridge
2 Volume, 2 Tone
3 Way Switch
Originally released in either Platinum or Black

Your Soapbar is 2008
Mahogany Body
Resin Nut
Wide Fat Profile Mahogany Set Neck
Bound Rosewood Fretboard with M.O.P & Abalone moons
22 Medium Frets
25” Scale Length
10” Neck Radius
PRS Designed Soapbar Bridge Pickup (made by G&B in korea)
PRS Designed Soapbar Neck Pickup (made by G&B in korea)
PRS Designed Machineheads
PRS Wraparound Bridge
2 Volume, 2 Tone
3 Way Switch
Cherry, Sunburst and transparent Black

my 2004 Soapbar Singlecut


----------



## Robert1950

Vally said:


> View attachment 222894


Tell me about this one. I like the plain simplicity of it


----------



## Vally

Robert1950 said:


> Tell me about this one. I like the plain simplicity of it


This is a custom 24(s2 model) great guitar like the rest of the PRS guitars.


----------



## Larry

2014 S2 Mira, McCarty Burst.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

Robert1950 said:


> Tell me about this one. I like the plain simplicity of it


The S2 Series are fantastic guitars, the only thing to aware of is that though they are american made in the PRS factory some of the hardware and pickups are shared with the SE range. The Tuners are modified SE, the bridges are exactly the same units as are the pickups in most models. here in UK the odd thing is that the used S2's sell for less that korean SE's. I still need to get a Mira, a Singlecut & a Studio.


----------



## butterknucket

I wish they still made these.


----------



## Leeric

Here is my 85


----------



## Leeric

91 Artist #42 Indigo. This is the first Indigo PRS.


----------



## Leeric

2012 Artist Relations custom built for Paul


----------



## sillyak

Mine is not overly fancy, but I like it:










Replaced the pots, switch, wiring and jack with premium components. More for fun than necessity.

Replaced nut with Tusk nut, definitely was neccessary. Stock nut is not up to the quality of the rest of the guitar.


----------



## Budda

Fullmoon1971 said:


> The S2 Series are fantastic guitars, the only thing to aware of is that though they are american made in the PRS factory some of the hardware and pickups are shared with the SE range. The Tuners are modified SE, the bridges are exactly the same units as are the pickups in most models. here in UK the odd thing is that the used S2's sell for less that korean SE's. I still need to get a Mira, a Singlecut & a Studio.


Having thrown an s2 around north america for the last two years, i can say that the parts and build are an improvement over my 2006 core. I didnt even need to swap pickups.


----------



## GUInessTARS

A 2014 S2 Mira.
I also have a 2010 core Mira I bought new. The two guitars are very different.
24 frets vs 22, pickups closer together on the core, neck wider and thinner on the Core, bridge in a different position, different pickups.
Amazing how you can get such a variance of feel and tone based on the same template.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Robert1950

Okay,... I'll bite.

[QUOTE="cheezyridr, post: 2305868, member: 5427"
]














[/QUOTE]


----------



## cheezyridr

roll call. hahahaha


----------



## Lola

This is what I am saving up for.

How incredibly gorgeous is this?


----------



## Robert1950

I looked at it and saw a bun and a telephone. Looks like I am not an evening person either. Especially when I take my insomnia pills a bit early


----------



## greco

cheezyridr said:


> roll call. hahahaha


GROAN!


----------



## soldierscry

Here is my SC245 10-top. I just upgraded the pickup's to Bareknuckle Nailbombs


----------



## allthumbs56

View attachment 223910
My 03' CU22. Definitely one of my fave's. I even like the Dragon II's ..................... a lot (bridge has been switched back since photo) 
View attachment 223908


----------



## Fullmoon1971

allthumbs56 said:


> View attachment 223912
> View attachment 223910
> My 03' CU22. Definitely one of my fave's. I even like the Dragon II's ..................... a lot (bridge has been switched back since photo)
> View attachment 223908


I think the Dragon II's sound fantastic in the right guitar - I actually prefer them to the 58/15's in my 2015 McCarty. I've just put a set in my Santana SE with a 5way rotary switch (kind of a pre factory custom 22) - pure heaven.


----------



## StratCat

Lola said:


> This is what I am saving up for.
> 
> How incredibly gorgeous is this?


I thought you already had it!


----------



## Lola

StratCat said:


> I thought you already had it!


I said, “I was saving up for”. Future tense. Lol


----------



## Lull

1994 Custom 22


----------



## Budda

If anyone wants a tour worn custom 22 with case, get in touch.


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> If anyone wants a tour worn custom 22 with case, get in touch.




Selling the Custom 22?

Is that because you want to buy my McCarty 594?


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> Selling the Custom 22?
> 
> Is that because you want to buy my McCarty 594?


I do want that 594 but its because i always need money, and it wont see much play time soon. Hell it hasnt seen much play since summer 2016.


----------

